# Temperatura média



## AndreiaMB (10 Dez 2016 às 22:15)

Olá gente,

Estou a fazer o relatório de final de curso, que é a variabilidade climática entre 1900 e 2005 na região de Coimbra, onde me foram disponibilizados dados da IGUC, mas tenho uma dúvida.
Como se define cientificamente a "Temperatura média" ? Tenho pesquisado bastante e não entro grande coisa. :s


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Dez 2016 às 23:20)

AndreiaMB disse:


> Olá gente,
> 
> Estou a fazer o relatório de final de curso, que é a variabilidade climática entre 1900 e 2005 na região de Coimbra, onde me foram disponibilizados dados da IGUC, mas tenho uma dúvida.
> Como se define cientificamente a "Temperatura média" ? Tenho pesquisado bastante e não entro grande coisa. :s



Olá Andreia.

Desde já, bem-vinda ao fórum.

A forma de calculares a temperatura média cientificamente:

1º é somar os registos horários (observações horárias) de um dia e dividir pelo nº de observações horárias desse dia

É essa forma, que o IPMA utiliza para calcular a temperatura média do dia.



.


----------



## AndreiaMB (10 Dez 2016 às 23:47)

Obrigada.

pois foi isso mesmo que mencionei no meu relatório. Mas em relação as alterações climáticas quando ouvimos que a temperatura média subiu é a mesma coisa? ou tem outra definição?


----------



## camrov8 (11 Dez 2016 às 19:54)

AndreiaMB disse:


> Obrigada.
> 
> pois foi isso mesmo que mencionei no meu relatório. Mas em relação as alterações climáticas quando ouvimos que a temperatura média subiu é a mesma coisa? ou tem outra definição?


aí tem a ver com o planeta todo, como as zonas mais frias estão a aquecer elevam a média global, localmente pode nem existir uma grande alteração, e é essa a maior dificuldade para muita gente, que um ano quente ou inverno mais ameno tem a ver com o aquecimento quando tala não é o caso


----------



## AndreiaMB (6 Jan 2017 às 16:00)

Pois mas eu queria mesmo era um site ou um estudo onde me referi-se isso, para eu ter uma referencia bibliográfica para eu colocar no meu trabalho


----------



## Orion (6 Jan 2017 às 17:08)

AndreiaMB disse:


> Pois mas eu queria mesmo era um site ou um estudo onde me referi-se isso, para eu ter uma referencia bibliográfica para eu colocar no meu trabalho



Ponto 7:

https://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/monitoring-references/faq/anomalies.php

e:

https://www2.ucar.edu/climate/faq/what-average-global-temperature-now

Aquecimento desigual aqui:

https://www.climate.gov/news-featur...-thumb-cold-things-warming-faster-warm-things

Outros portais potencialmente úteis:

https://www.epa.gov/climate-indicators

http://climate.nasa.gov/


----------

